# It winter. What are you all wearing?



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

With all the cold weather we are getting i was wondering how much you all are putting on under your uniform shirts. I find that if i have to much on,i just can't move right. I have been going with a t-shirt-vest-turtle neck-uniform shirt. If i wear a tie i go with a thermo top then my vest then my shirt and tie. Or i wear a t-shirt vest shirt and tie then my sweater Over these combos i put on my gore-tex jacket. Just wondering How much everone else puts on. After all we never know how long we will be out in the cold. 
I find that to much bulk is no the way to go cause i can not move as well and when i add in the jacket over the bulk it gets even tighter.
Plus in the short time i have had the Blauer gor-tex cruiser jacket it seems like you do not need much under it to stay warm. 
Stay safe &amp; warm


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I wear a T-shirt, Vest, Turtle neck and a sweater and sometimes my leather.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I finally broke down and bought a jumpsuit for those snowy details this year. Just got sick of freezing my tail off. Inside, well I'm inside so I don't have to dress up for the winter. I wish we had the option of the turtleneck instead of the tie though. It would never fly though. Our department is really tough on uniform compliance. They just sent out a memo last week about guys on third shift wearing their ties. The empty halls and sleeping inmates must have been offended. :wink:


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

T-Shirt, Vest ,Uniform Shirt and Tie and winter jacket.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Long sleve T-shirt, Turtle neck, vest, uniform...and jacket in the front seat in case I'm out of the car for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well...............

Turtle neck, vest over that, outer shirt. sometimes commando sweater. (No need for T=overheat)
Gore-tex blauer cruiser jacket in rear seat of cruiser.

I HATE to be hot, overheated, sweaty, etc. As long as your warm bulky jacket is within easy reach, you'll be o.k. for the occasional long stop, etc.
:wink: 
Of course this topic is another one of those personal difference issues. I have a lot of natural insulation and menopause issues. Some people are always *cold* no matter what.

p.s. Boxers or briefs might be a more relevant question.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Duty:

Coolmax T-shirt, vest, short sleeve mock turtle neck, long sleeve uniform shirt, tie, V-neck sweater w/ windstopper lining. Various jackets in car with me to layer if out for traffic crash or fire. 

Yes, I wear the mock turtle under the shirt and tie. It prevents my neck from becoming irritated by the stiff collar, and the mock turtle is short ebough that it doesn't show. I like the sweater, because it gets tucked in allowing full access to items on my belt without haing to manipulate a jacket. Sweater is sharp looking and extremely comfortable.

Detail: (road job, not special event wear the tie goes back on)

Turtle neck, vest (with a pen in the plate pocket to sign my slip) sometimes sweater, various jacket(s).

I also wear polypropelene long johns under my regular uniform pants. They stay relatively cool until you get stuck outsid the cruiser doing traffic at a crash scene or fire. Then you can feel the difference when the wind doesn't cut through yor legs like a knife.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

:arrow: Same as most of you guys. How about boots? I keep flipflopping between my Belleville tropical combat boots,(Comfy,but cold), and my new Belleville 920 insulated winter boots,(warm but too stiff...)can't seem to break 'em in.... :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> :arrow: Same as most of you guys. How about boots? I keep flipflopping between my Belleville tropical combat boots,(Comfy,but cold), and my new Belleville 920 insulated winter boots,(warm but too stiff...)can't seem to break 'em in.... :roll:


Dickie!

You stud! Come by in #209 this weekend and I'll break in those boots for ya big boy!
:wink:

P.S. did you see my F-22 vs. F-15 posting under sheriff's?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

We're wearing short sleeves and shorts, its still 80 degrees here :lol: 

Hope you enjoy the snow!!! 

To all you folks still looking for law enforcement jobs, everyone is hiring down here :shock:


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

We can wear the t-neck with the sweater it is very comfy but it does not look as nice as the uniform shirts do. 
MT1 is right wool socks are a must my feet just sweat and then turn to ice in cotton ones. 
P.S Masstroopers1 What is a Blizzard coat?


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Cold Gear (shirt &amp; pants), Turtleneck, &amp; Uniform Shirt. Blauer Cruiser coat on standby in the cage. I have a Sweater lined or unlined if its real cold. I wear my Rocky zipper boots w/ ski socks from EMS (cheap plug) on most nights and my Sorrell Conquest II boots on those really cold and stormy nights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

A furry, tiger striped bannana hammock / thong keeps me all warm &amp; cozy for those freezing winter nights. What I wear in uniform is totally different though. They buy the gear, I just wear it and use it occasionally.


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

Boots: Danner 6" Black Hawks or 8" when snow is deep

Undershirt: BlackPatagonia long sleeve extreme mountain wear light but very warm.

Shirt: Dark Blue uniform long sleeve collared with tie attached because you should look the part military pressed

Under wear: Duoform long under wear on cold nights because I am out of the cruiser going after bad guys.

Jacket: Blauer Dark Blue Spring jacket when necessary

Sweater: Heavy wool Blauer wind resistant Navy

Socks: Thermo socks black

Uniform Belt: Jay Pee strong and durable

Duty Belt: Black River Belt with all the gear including SOG knive set.

No turtlenecks unless authorized :idea: 

I bet I am that supervisor now look the part and present yourself accordingly you guys are lucky I don't run this Police department. Very Lucky
Stay warm and comfortable always be equipped to get the job done.

I am not even a Marine but I will tell you after twenty years you go to work prepared to stay for awhile because when the shit hits the fan you either have it or you don't.


----------

